# SLP to Surfside camping



## AirForceJack (Oct 3, 2011)

Gonna be staying on the beach next week with the fam and the pop-up to do some surf fishing, my question is can you stay and camp on the beach a couple of days? do ya need a permit or anything? And camp fires...are we ok to bring a fire pit and burn or is a burn ban in effect?? planning on fishing all night and day maybe take some cat naps,btw anyone have a generator for sale to run some lights? Just thought id ask while your reading lol :cheers:


PS any pointers for pop-up camping??... parking away from surf, things to watch out for etc...


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Bring a weapon.


----------



## SaltyHank (Dec 17, 2010)

Gonna be alot of folks out there this weekend due to spring break. Lots of people drinking and driving. Lots of camping can be done in and around the San Luis Pass area. Have some open beach about 3 miles before SLP and a lot more after SLP to camp. Enjoy and be safe! Great advise from the fellow 2 cooler.......it sure wouldn't hurt to take ur weapon. Camp fires should be ok.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Although it has been more than 15 years ago, I did have to "brandish" my firearm when 5 drunk guys put the sneak on my wife and I at SLP. It kinda ruined their buzz but they did leave. I don't think they were up to no good but they didn't speak english. I understood enough when they asked my wife if she was married to this ****** bastard.

I communicated with sign language...(lol)


----------



## AirForceJack (Oct 3, 2011)

This is just not sounding good.. the wife was reading these with me and already having 2nd thoughts....


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Beach Camping Preparations*

Jack and Wife,
I have been camping the High Island and the San Luis Pass areas for nearly 45 yrs.

In all that time I have NEVER felt like I NEEDED a weapon!!! That is not to say that
there aren't rare occasions when other people have needed them.

I have camped with small groups 2-3 and with up to 20 folks...I've seen and done
just about everything on the beach...And had lots of great times in these area...

Please do not let a few guys that have the Boy Scout Motto (Be Prepared) mentality
scare you and your family off...

Just like you will probably carry a "Tow Strap" in case you get stuck...These guys
carry other things "In case" they are needed...

Personally I'd be more concerned with pulling a trailer and getting stuck than needing
a weapon....

PM me if I can give you any assistance.

My $0.02
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## jeepdog (Feb 24, 2013)

AFJ, I have camped at the beach many nights. I have been camping ab Bryan beach lately and have never had a problem. I have seen the sheriff out there before, I don't know if they patrol the beach or if its a response to a situation. As sugested, I would bring a weapon, if for no other reason, you should always have some protection regardless of where you are at. Don't let that keep you from enjoying the beach.

In case you are a Jeep owner, we are planing a Jeep beach trip to PINS on April 20 weekend.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

I spend two months a year up and down the beaches around Surfside down to Bryan. I always carry a weapon no matter where I travel as do a lot of folks in our state. That being said, I have never had any problem with anyone at either Surfside or Bryan Beach. I would suggest you try the area around Surfside Beach Access 4, 5, or 6 as no permit required. Spring Break crowd will make things rather crowded but the law enforcement guys patrol vigorously during this time of year. You can always look into camping at Quintana Beach Park(run by Brazoria County as well as one at San Luis Pass) as they cater to a mix of folks including families during Spring Break(they might be booked but you never know). I have fished at night right down the beach from the pier at Quintana and have never been bothered. It is not the neatest, cleanest area but the fishing can be good at times and driving is not bad. I wouild not let a fear of camping out in this area prevent you from getting out and enjoying yourself. Incidents are isolated and usually tend to be among folks who have previous issues with one another.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I've fished and camped at Acess #5 and around SLP for many years and like the Byan beach area also. I have never had a problem there. Go and enjoy for spring break with your wife and children.


----------



## AirForceJack (Oct 3, 2011)

Well me and my Son are gonna stay on surfside, momma and the little ones are out this trip, its my oldest last spring break in high school so some of his friends are gonna tag along and fish a couple of days. So we will see how it turns out, i think i even talked the ol man to comin out with us so itll be good for my son and grandpa to have some fun. So bbq pit and fire pit with some bait soaking and some good fishing looks like the weathers gonna be AWESOME hope to get some rays and pull in some sharks. plannig on having it LIT UP at night so see you guess out there for some good times to come, nothing better then getting your son off the couch and off the video game to go fishing with dad and grandpa!!!


----------



## AirForceJack (Oct 3, 2011)

DANG finally after pulling teeth buying a porta potty and everything else besides begging i talked her into it.. i even get to use a generator my buddy just happen to have....so the whole fam is gonna go!! Anyway ill let yall know how it goes and where we will be in case yall wanna stop by!! Spectaker said the weeds gettin rough so if all else fails sandcastle building will be in effect.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Kept coming in as patches then clear up for 20 mins or so then seaweed again. Good luck! Take a buncha pics.


----------



## AirForceJack (Oct 3, 2011)

Spectaker said:


> Kept coming in as patches then clear up for 20 mins or so then seaweed again. Good luck! Take a buncha pics.


[check on the pics thanks for the info!!


----------



## AirForceJack (Oct 3, 2011)

A lil pass access 5 before six nothing but a sand trout and hard heads but beautiful day not really any weed in surf but cars are rolling in u see a pop up with a taterd USA flag stop by and say hi
Tight lines!!


----------



## AirForceJack (Oct 3, 2011)

*Update on successfull trip on Surfside Access 5-6*







Packed up Wed and ready to roll Thurs Morning







Unpacked and just about set up







Poles finally out soaking Crab,shrimp,Squids,and cut mullet, and to me surprise only caught 4 hard heads and one sand trout the 2nd night, it was a lil let down but we still had a great time out there with the kids!!







Thurs night no one was on the beach either way we pretty much had it all to ourselves.. Friday people slowly trickled in and by Sat we still had plenty of room but ALOT more people on the beach







No stay is complete without a great campfire! I took yalls advice and had a 5 gallon bucket standing by with a shovel..Not one officer stopped just a nice wave and rolled on, it was good to see them even on patrol that far down..
The other to are of My wife with a Dr pepper (yea she had a great time!!0 and my Daughter Holly with her Step grandma kk.
This is also how we lit it up at night believe me we could see lol it was to bad i didn't have a kayak to send baits way out it was just all casts
Then the last was of my family ready to leave but feeding the seagulls, moments like these are when you know it was a great time that will be remembered. This was a great experience for me my older son Tyler my wife and twins but we had a wonderful time! yeah the fishing could have been better but we thank god that we shared these couple of days with no games, no phones, and just the love of our family. thanks to all of you who chimed in it was a success, cant wait to do it again! Thanks for reading my friends, Tight lines!!!


----------



## SaltyHank (Dec 17, 2010)

Glad the family decided to go after all. Looks like yall had fun! Take care.


----------



## jeepdog (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for the report. Looks like a great time!


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Best of times!!


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

And no one got mugged, shot or even "potlicked"!!!!!
Glad it worked out and it should be even better fishing around that area in a couple of weeks......if only the weed would take a hike!


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

They allowed you to use that Kawasaki ATV on the beach?


----------



## AirForceJack (Oct 3, 2011)

mas360 said:


> They allowed you to use that Kawasaki ATV on the beach?


Sure did, its amazing how good of a time you can have when your being responsible and not flying down the beach or doing donuts on the beach. Mainly just and ice bag runner and to keep the kids entertained for 100 yards at a time.:doowapsta


----------

